# UKC-- Anyone show in it or familiar with UKC?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has shown in UKC or is familiar with UKC conformation and could give a description of it, how it differs from AKC, etc? I know they allow altered dogs, but I've heard different things like some people say they don't stack, etc... Are the types of dogs generally entered the same as in AKC (only American show line)?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I do not believe along with many of my friends that the german shepherd is cared for in UKC. They will ruin the breed in the ones they have chosen to represent it and the breeding from those dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Are the types of dogs generally entered the same as in AKC


There are all types. German show lines, working lines, AmLines, Whites. They all seem to win pretty equally. I've seen some nice UKC Whites.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I showed my dog in UKC quite a few years ago...don't know if it's any different now, but at that time there weren't many GSDs in UKC conformation. One major difference is, professional handlers are only allowed to show dogs they own or co-own. I don't remember much about the points, but do remember getting a U-Ch on Logan (American show x German show lines) in one weekend.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

If it is shown enough times in UKC, it will get the ch status and how does that help a breed prove breed worthiness?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> If it is shown enough times in UKC, it will get the ch status and how does that help a breed prove breed worthiness?


Well my dog's spayed, but I was thinking it might be fun to show her since she was originally supposed to be a show/Sch/breeding dog and had some conformation classes in her previous home...and UKC is the only club I know of that allowed spayed/neutered dogs to compete in conformation.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Then that would be great fun for your dog and you. That is the originally purpose for the club is for owners and their dogs to have fun without the presence of professional handlers. It was never meant to be a venue to prove breed worthiness.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I was actually about to post something similar, as it looks like we will be attempting a UKC show next month, and my dogs aren't experienced, we JUST started teaching the stack to Panzer, and she is just so over-excited all the time she doesn't want to stand still, plus my husband and I have never been in the ring, so we figured it was worth the experience!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have breeds that I have to show UKC. No professional handlers are allowed, but I know some of those people do not own those dogs they are showing. And the judge will post a sign at the ring as to whether or not bait is allowed. Used to be it wasn't allowed, but I think most judges allow bait, now. 

GSD specific stuff, I don't know. But it's not at stuffy as AKC, and you will be able to get more specific instruction from the ring steward or judge if nobody else is being helpful. 

We have a lot of little UKC shows in my area and they are nice and quick.

Used to be you didn't have to stack your dog, either. But now everybody does, so it's really helpful if you want to be competitive.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> It was never meant to be a venue to prove breed worthiness.


That might have been true in the beginning, but you will find people take this very seriously. Some breeds only have the UKC, IABCA, and ARBA for conformation. 

What is true is UKC wants to promote the TOTAL dog and not just conformation. And there is a lot of fun stuff going on at shows like the UKC Premier in Kalamazoo in June, like weight pull, dock diving, lure coursing and herding.


----------



## Katzel (Feb 27, 2011)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> It was never meant to be a venue to prove breed worthiness.


I don't think that ANY conformation venue should be solely used to prove breed worthiness. The UKC is an enjoyable venue to show in and they create a friendly atmosphere. I have shown in AKC, SV, UKC and IABCA. I can have a dog that would be a champion in any or all of the venues above and not feel it's breed worthy. Structure is only a small portion of the total GSD. 

As for the original question, the UKC shows are great shows for learning, having fun, ring experience and socialization. Some judges request the handler NOT hand stack the dog, but some allow hand stacking. Feel free to PM me with any questions on showing in the UKC.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Katzel, I may do that. I guess I will not know until the day of the first show if I can hand stack or bait? We are just learning, so again, we will prob. look like a flop, but it will be fun. I will PM you tomorrow when I am not heading off to bed and have time to ask everything. I haven't registered with UKC, curious if I should wait until I can just register and wait until I get the papers for the $40, or if it is worth $15 that they won't credit for a single show.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I was showing Slider most of the UKC judges were also AKC judges (this may have changed?).


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I just wanted to share my experience. I've only been to one UKC show, but the people were VERY friendly. It wasn't the cut throat competition like it can get in AKC shows. Everyone was nice and easy to talk with. I'm sure there will be some bad apples, there are in any group, but overall UKC is enjoyable. Also, the judges took their jobs very seriously. I found them just as competent as AKC judges and as the above poster mentioned, many of them ARE judges for AKC.

If you are new to showing, I would highly advise UKC shows for you.

Plus, the Total Dog is a great idea. The goal for that is to encourage the conformation dogs to also compete and prove their worthiness in performance - thus, the total dog concept.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I have my first UKC show next coming weekend in Perry, GA.
I am taking my boy Mister T who is already an AKC champion.
The reason I wanted to start to exhibit in UKC ring as well is because it is non-handler dominated, and more relaxing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure on judges, whether they are AKC as well, but what I like about the GSD ring is that it is not uncommon around here to see three working lines, three WGSL, and one ASL. Even if a judge comes from AKC and/or prefers that type, that's certainly not all they get to see. Once I saw a 2 year old working line male who was in his first show (and owner/handler's first time showing) win the breed over GRCH Am line. I've never been so happy to lose to a dog, lol! Nikon has been about 50/50 win/lose over the Am lines he's been up against in the UKC ring. Some judges still have their preferred type, but at least in the UKC ring you will see all three types of dogs, often in pretty equal representation.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

CMorton said:


> I have my first UKC show next coming weekend in Perry, GA.
> I am taking my boy Mister T who is already an AKC champion.
> The reason I wanted to start to exhibit in UKC ring as well is because it is non-handler dominated, and more relaxing.


I was thinking about going to that! You mean the one on Sept 2nd and 3rd? I'm still on the fence ... 5 hour drive for us and I'm thinking of only doing Saturday and then heading back home that evening (livestock and other dogs to feed!).

If I go, it would be great to meet you


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Then that would be great fun for your dog and you. That is the originally purpose for the club is for owners and their dogs to have fun without the presence of professional handlers. It was never meant to be a venue to prove breed worthiness.


 This isn't really accurate. The organization started in 1898 and the purpose was offer events for working dogs - both work and conformation shows. _"Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 15,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training and instinct. UKC prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. The UKC has supported the "Total Dog" philosophy through its events and programs for over a century. As a departure from registries that place emphasis on a dog’s looks, UKC events are designed for dogs that look and perform equally well"_ United Kennel Club: About UKC


----------

